# chemical pregnancy



## shelleyangel (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi peter,

Firstly i would like to apologis if you have already had this question.

I have been reading through the posts and have read a few times about chemical pregnancies, although i know what they are, how do i know if when i do a pregnancy test and if it is positive that it is not chemical. my clinic does not do blood test to confirm. thank you in advance for your help

shelley


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

shelleyangel said:


> Hi peter,
> 
> Firstly i would like to apologis if you have already had this question.
> 
> ...


----------

